# Heart Disease



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2007)

not t ignore men at all, but there is tons of stuff published regarding men and heart attacks, and they are just now getting into women's differences, here are some references for you...

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=1200011

http://usgovinfo.about.com/cs/healthmedical/a/womensami.htm (this one links you to other articles)

http://b1live.com/bayer/quiz.html (this is a little bayer aspirin quiz, and more info and no, i dont own any bayer stock :wubu: )


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2007)

bumping this thread, cause women and heart disease has been talked about a lot here lately, thought the info was important.


----------



## imfree (Jul 8, 2007)

Dr TJ has me taking low-dose aspirin and Omega-3 fish oil daily.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2007)

do you take 400 iu of vitamin e per day too? (no more than that)


----------



## imfree (Jul 8, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> do you take 400 iu of vitamin e per day too? (no more than that)



No M'me, but I'll see what Dr TJ thinks about that. I'm on Metolazone and recently showed deficient in magnesium, then 3wks later, showed deficient in potassium, so I'm taking 800mg of magnesium and 200mg of potassium daily.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2007)

while i wouldnt suggeest a ton of calcium, i will say that mag, potassium and calcium are closely linked, double check and make sure your ionized calcium is ok...(not your reg calcium level), calcium is important for cardiac squeeze...or contractility as it is called


----------



## imfree (Jul 8, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> while i wouldnt suggeest a ton of calcium, i will say that mag, potassium and calcium are closely linked, double check and make sure your ionized calcium is ok...(not your reg calcium level), calcium is important for cardiac squeeze...or contractility as it is called



Thanks, Socialbfly, I'll get it looked at.


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for sharing! this is definitely a serious topic that more women should be aware of! i had read the signs and symptoms for a woman and was so suprised at how different they were from a man! it's definitely something to keep a check on esp. since most of us here fall under the "overweight" catagory. thanks again!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 9, 2007)

that is why i posted the symptoms, i guess i should have titled it differently, but you cant edit it, unfortunately....

womens heart symptoms are often overlooked because they are so vague and are often GI symptoms...

i am so glad you read it ssbbwqt


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for this Dianna. This explains why when I was in the hospital with gall bladder pain (upper abdomin) the first thing they wanted to test for was heart problems. I'm glad they did. 



SocialbFly said:


> that is why i posted the symptoms, i guess i should have titled it differently, but you cant edit it, unfortunately....
> 
> womens heart symptoms are often overlooked because they are so vague and are often GI symptoms...
> 
> i am so glad you read it ssbbwqt


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for these, heart disease runs in my family....my mom thought she had an infection, her diabetes went out of control and she felt like she had the flu...woke up 30 days later after congestive heart failure.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.womenheart.org/

http://heartdisease.about.com/od/womenheartdisease/a/microx.htm

http://heartdisease.about.com/od/womenheartdisease/a/femaleCAD.htm

they are worth looking at, 'specially the specific types of heart disase women can get....

one of my friends just had this happen to her, she has had a past heart attack, but her coronaries are clear, this is why....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 20, 2007)

doin the bump, bump bump bump, lol, now keep that image in your brain, lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 29, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> not t ignore men at all, but there is tons of stuff published regarding men and heart attacks, and they are just now getting into women's differences, here are some references for you...
> 
> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=1200011
> 
> ...



bump again, good review


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 22, 2009)

bump. I think this is important.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 22, 2009)

ya beat me to it Donni


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 17, 2009)

i read this today and i thought i'd add it. 


http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/...nicism-can-hurt-your-heart?ecd=wnl_wmh_081709


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 19, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i read this today and i thought i'd add it.
> 
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/...nicism-can-hurt-your-heart?ecd=wnl_wmh_081709



Interesting article. Thanks for posting, Felecia.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, that IS interesting. Nice that they did some research on women, for a change. I wonder if the results would be carried over for men as well. I knew about the link between depression and heart disease, but this is an interesting take, too.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 8, 2010)

A new article by Dr Weil...

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/TIP03592/Heart-Attack-Signs-in-Women.html

Heart disease is the leading cause of death in men - and women. Unfortunately, women are at a disadvantage when it comes to matters of the heart - they often don't realize that heart disease is as much of a threat to them as it is to men. They are less likely than men to believe they're having a heart attack and therefore are more likely to put off seeking treatment. In addition, doctors tend to treat women less aggressively with surgery, beta-blockers, ACE inhibitors or even aspirin after a heart attack. 

Whether you're a man or a woman, use the Daily Tips throughout February to learn more about nutrition, lifestyle and supplements that may benefit your heart, and to recognize the warning signs of a heart attack. Symptoms shared by both men and women include:

&#8226;Chest discomfort
&#8226;Arm discomfort
&#8226;Shortness of breath
&#8226;Sweating
&#8226;Nausea
&#8226;Clammy skin
&#8226;Indigestion-like stomach discomfort
Additionally, women are more likely than men to experience throat, jaw and neck discomfort during a heart attack.




In my care of women with heart attacks, we often went undiagnosed due to bad abdominal discomfort, it gets misdiagnosed as some type of belly problem....also, i read, and i wish i could find it, that middle of the back pain, like by your bra hook, and right arm pain can also be symptoms unique to women, gosh i hope i didnt mention that before, but more info...better....


----------

